# need mod help



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok guys now most of you prob know my cars in the shop so ive bn thinking of gettin some stuff done while its in there as of right now i have

k&n intake, fast intake mani fold, longtube headers, heads, comp cam, exhuast and a custom tune and i have no idea what to do next so if you guys could help me id appreciate it a lot guys thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jradke123 said:


> ok guys now most of you prob know my cars in the shop so ive bn thinking of gettin some stuff done while its in there as of right now i have
> 
> k&n intake, fast intake mani fold, longtube headers, heads, comp cam, exhuast and a custom tune and i have no idea what to do next so if you guys could help me id appreciate it a lot guys thanks


the K&N intake is probably the worst intake for heat out there. you're better off modding your own box or making your own intake. you'll save money and get a better product. i'd find a shop that can match up a custom grind with your heads for the best performance. IHMO Ed Curtis at Flow Tech Inductions grinds some of the best LSx cams out there and he supplies the "custom" grinds that a lot of other shops rename. i figure deal with the source. he does custom work on heads also. as for tuning good luck. there are a few that do a bang up job and a bunch that do half-assed work. if you do a lot of engine work be prepared to throw a bunch of money into the rest of the car to keep up. the clutch won't hold, the suspension will wheel hop and sag and the half shafts and stubs are weak too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Twin turbos or Supercharger.


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

yea well member before i wanted to do a supercharger but its so hard to pick one plus i know little about them so idk which one is better


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Twin turbos or Supercharger.


Hes losing it! :willy:


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

do suspension mods.


----------



## REDonREDGTO (Jul 7, 2008)

Best thing to do is Procharger. if you have the money its $6,199 = tax. 200hp gain. Procharger says this application has the most horsepower gain of any of its applications.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

REDonREDGTO said:


> Best thing to do is Procharger. if you have the money its $6,199 = tax. 200hp gain. *Procharger says this application has the most horsepower gain of any of its applications.*


Of course Procharger will say that. It's called propaganda. Regardless of that Procharger is a great choice. If I was in the market for a FI _change_ Procharger would be my first choice. I would like to upgrade my Maggie 112 to the 122 but I'm just not sure how much power I will gain for $1700 which includes the 1:1 rear pulley upgrade.


----------

